# egg share from my sister



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

just had news none of my eggs fertilised today so been down all day. Im due for my review 1st December and if consul says I can im considering egg donation from my sister. She has 2 kids and is 43 so hope it will be ok. Does anyone have any advice or thoughts on this?

Oh and too complicate matters she lives in Spain... 


Thansk a miilion,

Love Lesley


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

So sorry to hear your news  

Good news is that when you have eggs from someone your related to, it's been shown that you would have a higher chance of success than if they come from someone unrelated.  Also, if she lives in Spain, I'd be tempted to go there for treatment as it's supposed to be cheaper than here...  and I'm sure the clinics are just as good.
There's a lady I know from a different fertility group who has just used her sisters eggs and got pg too!

I'd immagine they're check her FSH because of her age though, to see if that's still low enough to produce some good eggs....  I'm not really an expert on this matter though,,,,  might be an idea to post of the using doner eggs and sperm board.
Best of luck,
Helen
xxx


----------

